# Looking for breeder near DFW TX



## lutherdad (Jan 28, 2010)

Sadly, I am now looking for a good breeder within 2 hours of the DFW metroplex. I say sadly because my beloved companion has passed on to a better place to play. So I need to find a good puppy to raise. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! I'm sure a new pup to love will help fill the hole your last sheppie left.

First question from the members is ALWAYS 'what type of pup are you looking for?' so you'll have to give us some details to work with!!







So, American showline, German showline, working line, pet... What colors do you like? What type of temperament? What do you plan to do with your pup? Anything else you can think of, and then some!! We'll help all we can once we know what you want.


----------



## lutherdad (Jan 28, 2010)

The dog will be a companion and a member of the family. I have had an American showline, a German working dog (Sch 3 parents) and my most recent dog was an American pet. All were very good dogs and easy to train.

The American showline was a long coat (got him cheap as a result) and my wife wants another one but the care was pretty intensive, especially with him living inside. I could go either way on that.

I don't want a white and don't necessarily want a sable but would take one if I liked his temperament. The look of both German or American GSDs is very appealing to me so I'm neutral from that aspect.

As for temperament, I treat my dogs like another person, generally speaking. I teach them to understand plain english and to act responsibly without being ordered around. As I said, the dog will be a companion. I work out of my home so the dog will be with me most of the time. Depending on the weather and where I am going, the dog goes with me a lot and friends are accustomed to my dog being with me. I am partially disabled and like the deterrent factor that a GSD brings. I don't want a trained protection dog but I want one that stands up to strangers and poses a threat naturally until told not to. I only have one child at home and he is 16 so small children are not an issue.

I hope this helps.

Thank you


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.gerdeshaus.com/ These folks are down the street from me in McKinney and breed working lines

http://www.hausmerkel.com/ German Show lines


Or, if you're not set on a pup from a breeder-- and I understand if you are-- I'm in the DFW and currently fostering a 9 month old male for Austin GSD rescue. Looks like Good Shepherd Rescue North TX has a couple of young ones too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Emoorehttp://www.hausmerkel.com/ German Show lines


They are VERY expensive, and there are other reasons I would not recommend them.


----------



## valkyriegsd (Apr 20, 2000)

I've gotten several American showline shepherds from Rita at http://ritarrashepherds.com and been very happy with them. She's near Bryan/College Station.

On the German side, I've met Mellodee from http://www.germelhaus.com who lives in McKinney and liked the dogs I saw. No close personal experience with her dogs, but...

At least a few places to start!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll second Melody Middleton http://www.germelhaus.com she is a world class trainer and breeds working line GSD's. She has a few pups available right now. Even if you do not buy from her she will guide you correctly so you can get exactly what you want. Highly encourage visiting her kennel in Princeton.


----------

